# File size limit exceeded? [Solved]

## bjorntj

I am trying to copy (using cp) a file over 2GB to a SMB/CIFS share mounted as smbfs but the copy stops when reaching 2GB.

Is this a problem with cp, Samba or the kernel? How do I fix it?

Regards,

BTJ

----------

## fido

I'd bet it is a problem with SMB.. you might try using scp if you can.

----------

## bjorntj

 *fido wrote:*   

> I'd bet it is a problem with SMB.. you might try using scp if you can.

 

No, that is not an option... This is a NAS box, so the only access I have is using the SMB share or ftp (and I don't want to use ftp  :Smile:  )

BTJ

----------

## Vlad

Aha! Something I can help with.

This is a problem with smbfs.  Instead, use mount.cifs to mount a remote share.

You'll need the cifs kernel module to do this.  Just add it to your kernel (its in the Filesystems section, just below SMBFS' entry) and mount away!

----------

## bjorntj

 *Vlad wrote:*   

> Aha! Something I can help with.
> 
> This is a problem with smbfs.  Instead, use mount.cifs to mount a remote share.
> 
> You'll need the cifs kernel module to do this.  Just add it to your kernel (its in the Filesystems section, just below SMBFS' entry) and mount away!

 

Yes, that did the trick. Thx....  :Smile: 

BTJ

----------

## Meaulnes

I am getting the same error, but trying to do something completely different.  I have a txt file that I bzip'd on a server and copied to my machine. When I attempt to bunzip2 the file, it tells me 'File size limit exceeded'. 

The FS on the partition where I am trying to bunzip2 the file is a Resierfs partition, and there is tons of free space.

I have never heard of reiser having a file size limit before. ANy thoughts?

----------

## Vlad

Well, that depends on the file's size and your kernel.  I believe there was a limit in 2.4 kernels that was relatively low.  You could try bzcat'ing the file and redirecting it...that might work.  Other than that I really don't know =/

----------

## kennetwk

hi

i had the same problem.. but i just used lfs option like this and it worked.. i have kernel 2.4   :Razz: 

smbmount //ip/share /folder/ -o lfs

----------

## newtonian

 *Vlad wrote:*   

> Aha! Something I can help with.
> 
> This is a problem with smbfs.  Instead, use mount.cifs to mount a remote share.
> 
> You'll need the cifs kernel module to do this.  Just add it to your kernel (its in the Filesystems section, just below SMBFS' entry) and mount away!

 

Thanks for the tip!   :Very Happy: 

Here's what I did to my /etc/fstab after enabling cifs in the kernel

was max 2GB

```
//192.168.0.1/public /mnt/aardvark/public smbfs  auto,credentials=/root/.credentials,uid=1000,umask=000,david 0 0
```

now 2GB+

```
//192.168.0.1/public /mnt/aardvark/public cifs  auto,credentials=/root/.credentials,uid=1000,umask=000,david 0 0
```

----------

